# Need help with "failed with error 19"



## pyrate.ned (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok Im going to try to be as detailed as possible, I'm running Freebsd 9.2. I started this adventure with two drive, a system drive and a second 3TB drive which mounted to /secDsk. My end goal was to install a new 8TB drive, copy all the data from the 3TB drive to the new 8TB drive. Then remove the 3TB drive and have the 8TB drive mount to /secDsk.

I first installed the new 8TB drive in the computer, I booted it and ran 
	
	



```
sysctl kern.disks
```
 to make sure it was seeing the new drive. The new drive was coming up as "ada2" I then took these few next steps:


```
gpart create -s GPT ada2
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -a 1M ada2
newfs -U /dev/ada2p1
mkdir /media
mount /ada2p1 /media
```

So far every was working great. I then copied everything from my 3TB drive which was mounted at /secDsk to the 8TB drive at /media. I only had 3 folders on the root of /secDsk so I copied them one by one 
	
	



```
cp -R /secDsk/jobs /media/jobs
```
 after each folder I check to maker sure everything had made it over and also check the data size matched with 
	
	



```
du -hs /secDsk/jobs
```
 and 
	
	



```
du -hs /media/jobs
```
 and everything matched up.

So my next step was to remove the old drive 3TB from the /etc/fstab and add my new 8TB drive. I used vi to change fstab to this:

```
/dev/ada01     /     ufs     rw     1     1
/dev/ada2p1   /secDsk     ufs     rw     0     1
```

I then shut down the server, unplugged the 3TB drive and then restart the server. Then I received this error
`Mounting from ufs:/dev/ada0a failed with error 19`

I have also attached a screen shot so you can see everything it say. Please help me fix my server so it boot and mounts the system and new 8TB drive. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## pyrate.ned (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok well it looks like I figured it out myself. So I will explain just in case someone is having a similar problem. So my first step was to see the list of valid disk I could boot from.
which was simple enough, all I had to do was type "?" Once I had a list it was a little bit of a guessing game so I just start will the first valid disk and continued till I found the right disk partition. On my third try I found my system partition and got it mounted using 
	
	



```
ufs:/dev/ada1a
```
 Now this goes a little of topic but because I had added that 8TB drive to the fstab my server still failed to boot. So I had to boot into single user mode and comment out this line in my fstab 
	
	



```
/dev/ada2p1   /secDsk     ufs     rw     0     1
```
 the /etc/fstab was only readable so I had to remount it using this 
	
	



```
mount -uw /
```
 If you look a back at my first post you can see the system drive partition was "ada01" and is now "ada1a".

So after I commented out the second disk in my fstab I rebooted and got the same "failed with error 19" error, I then mounted my system drive again using 
	
	



```
ufs:/dev/ada1a
```
 and just like that my server booted up. The next step I took was to change the first entry in the fstab from 
	
	



```
/dev/ada01     /     ufs     rw     1     1
```
 to 
	
	



```
/dev/ada1a     /     ufs     rw     1     1
```
 I was pretty sure this was going to fix my booting problem but wanted to make sure before I added the second disk back to the fstab. So I rebooted and the server booted right up, I went to /dev/ to double check 8TB partition name was still the same but it was not. It was pretty easy to tell which partition was my 8TD after doing a "ls" inside of /dev/ I saw a partition "ada0p1" very similar to "ada2p1" so I mounted it 
	
	



```
mount /ada0p1 /secDsk
```
 just to make sure. Once mounted I check to make sure it was the correct partition and it was so I edited the fstab again and added 
	
	



```
/dev/ada0p1   /secDsk     ufs     rw     0     1
```
 I rebooted and just like that my server booted up with my new 8TB drive mounted to /secDsk


----------

